# Hilton Head Jelly Fish Stings



## sdtugger (Aug 22, 2016)

We are enjoying our first visit to Hilton Head Island this week at Barony Beach Club.  We were placed in an ocean side unit which has been nice.  We really like the unit and the resort.

Sad thing happened on our first visit to the ocean today.  Daughter and spouse both got stung by jelly fish.  The lifeguard sprayed the stings with a vinegar mixture and they've been using hydrocortisone and taking Benadryl pills and are doing much better.  The problem is that our family is now a little gun shy on going back to the beach.  That could present a real problem for our week at the beach.  

Any insights or reassurances from the many HHI experts out there would be much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 22, 2016)

sdtugger said:


> We are enjoying our first visit to Hilton Head Island this week at Barony Beach Club.  We were placed in an ocean side unit which has been nice.  We really like the unit and the resort.
> 
> Sad thing happened on our first visit to the ocean today.  Daughter and spouse both got stung by jelly fish.  The lifeguard sprayed the stings with a vinegar mixture and they've been using hydrocortisone and taking Benadryl pills and are doing much better.  The problem is that our family is now a little gun shy on going back to the beach.  That could present a real problem for our week at the beach.
> 
> Any insights or reassurances from the many HHI experts out there would be much appreciated.  Thanks.



Thanks for the heads up.  We're arriving in HH on Saturday.  This has happened on our previous visits there during this time of the year at late August.
I guess the pool will be more crowded at all the resorts.  Be careful.


----------



## jonmaiman (Aug 22, 2016)

We just got back from a stay at Waterside near Coligny Plaza this past Saturday.   Jelly Fish weren't bad the early part of the week but came back last Thursday and got worse through Saturday.   Your best bet is to check with the beach patrol lifeguards each day to get the current Jelly Fish status.  While I hope the Jelly Fish do subside during your visit, they most likely won't.   August is Jelly Fish season in HHI.   Bike riding and walking on the beach is still nice regardless of the Jelly Fish status.  I hope you enjoy your stay!

--Jon


----------



## Janette (Aug 22, 2016)

Live near by and love the beach. We walk the beach, sit under an umbrella and read and then swim in the pools. When grandkids are there, we play in the ocean with them but normally jelly fish aren't as bad in June as August. I have been stung several times and it scares me more than it hurts. I was stung by a yellow jacket on a pier at Lake Tahoe Saturday. It hurt so much and now itches like crazy.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 22, 2016)

This summer has been even warmer than usual so the jellyfish started showing up back in July.  Like jon said you can check with the lifeguards to get the daily updates and hang out at the pools when the beach is a no-go.

This year's heat (and maybe the dredging for the beach refurb?) is also bringing more stingrays than usual.  Last month my daughter was stung on her ankle; it took four hours of soaking it in hot water before the pain subsided.  Be careful especially at low tide, make sure you're shuffling your feet in the water rather than taking normal steps.  And if you get stung don't hang around on the beach looking at it - get to hot water as fast as you can!


----------



## Bucky (Aug 23, 2016)

Unfortunately this is pretty typical for this time of year. We are at Oceanwatch the last two weeks of August every year and somebody at the resort seems to get stung everyday. We pretty much stay out of the ocean during this period. Sorry it happened to your family.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 23, 2016)

We are in Hilton Head now and two people in our party were stung by jellyfish on our first day at the beach.  Sad thing is we didn't see any jellyfish in the water.  We stayed by the pool yesterday and we are heading back to the beach today.  I hope it's better day.


----------



## jme (Aug 23, 2016)

This is common in August along the east coast, especially after all the storms. 
It's not just Hilton Head but all beaches.

Vinegar or meat tenderizer are good treatments to relieve the pain----keep some handy.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Aug 23, 2016)

We arrived at Hilton Head yesterday.  It was good that I looked at Tug this morning!  Thanks for letting us know about jellyfish and stingrays.  We live on the east coast but have only been stung by jellyfish in Hawaii.  Lucky me.  So.... if you see something say something works!!


----------



## Pat H (Aug 23, 2016)

We were at Coligny yesterday. Did see one person getting sprayed for a jellyfish sting. You are more likely to get stung when the tide is coming in so check the tide charts and go when the tide is ebbing. Unfortunately, this week high tide is in the afternoon. http://www.hiltonheadisland.com/beaches/tides/


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 23, 2016)

Just when I was feeling nostalgic about HHI and wishing I were there, you have cured me!  I once had a huge jelly fish sting.  It was a giant welt almost a foot long.

Deb


----------



## Trudyt623 (Aug 24, 2016)

*jelly fish stings*

I just left Myrtle Beach and the jelly fish were stinging there also.  Not too bad, it was painful for the first 10 minutes and then it stopped.  My husband had the same experience.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the update. We are heading to the beach for our anniversary this Fri.Think we'll stick to the pools! Looking forward to eating some great seafood! Now that we live so close, we try avoid the island during tourist season.


----------



## sdtugger (Aug 25, 2016)

Ventured back into the water yesterday afternoon near low tide.  Lifeguards said no stings so far that day.  Unfortunately, son got a small sting after a few minutes in the water.  I guess we will be sticking to the pools . . .


----------



## Steve A (Aug 25, 2016)

I live in Port Royal Plantation about a 1/4-1/2 of a mile away from the Barony and Westin. I haven't noticed an jellyfish but the water has been rough and I haven't been in the last two days. Just sitting on the beach, which has been empty. No problems earlier in the week.

I have seen two sharks and a sting ray caught right off the beach by our location this summer.

Btw, to say it has been warm this summer is an understatement.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 25, 2016)

Been watching the weather while in Hilton Head and I believe the count is 64 day in a row above 90 degrees!  Up Nnorth they freak out when we have 5 days in row above 90 degrees.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 25, 2016)

Here in the Boston area we're also having a hot-hot-hot summer.  It's been awful, I can't remember a worse summer, but it's not near as bad as what we're hearing out of Hilton Head.  A month ago the ocean temp down there was bath water, it must be like hot springs by now.

Our problem up here is that we've had almost no rain since June and are on pace for the driest summer in history.  Drought conditions are terrible with no outdoor watering and high fire warnings in town; next up will be limited indoor water allowances.  I've never known that to happen.


----------



## jme (Aug 25, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Here in the Boston area we're also having a hot-hot-hot summer.  It's been awful, I can't remember a worse summer, but it's not near as bad as what we're hearing out of Hilton Head.  A month ago the ocean temp down there was bath water, it must be like hot springs by now.
> 
> Our problem up here is that we've had almost no rain since June and are on pace for the driest summer in history.  Drought conditions are terrible with no outdoor watering and high fire warnings in town; next up will be limited indoor water allowances.  I've never known that to happen.



Ha....

that's why I've booked a trip to Boston (Custom House) for December, when it'll be in the mid-50s, right?  

Can't wait to visit my #1 favorite big city in America!!!! Already have my projected dining schedule on paper, with a couple of "open nights" to accommodate duck-ins at Italian ristorantes along Hanover Street when famished. To say I'm drooling at the thought of my favorites and also unexpected "new" favorites would be an understatement.  It's been a couple of years since we've been in Boston, and we've already been experiencing separation anxiety to a degree I never thought possible. 

Mare Oyster Bar, Mama Maria's, Giacomo's, Union Oyster House, James Hook & Co, Lucca, Massimo's, Legal Seafoods, Strega, Black Rose Irish Pub, etc----look out, here we come!  Too many places, not enough nights. 

And don't forget the take-home cannoli (and that's plural) and wine from V. Cirace & Sons wine shop when we drop in as we walk home each evening---those two stops are written in stone----and when coupled with an upcoming  city view through the windows atop the Custom House, it simply doesn't get any better.  Yeah that's a long sentence, but our days are long in Boston----enough time to pack in as much as possible!  

In advance, Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes, it's been very hot this summer, however, it appears to me that the humidity hasn't been as high as normal. It's actually getting down into the 70's at night. Winter must be coming! :hysterical:


----------



## sdtugger (Aug 27, 2016)

*Last Update*

We couldn't resist venturing back to the beach today.  The lifeguard reported no jellyfish stings so we spent several hours playing in the waves (lifeguard put up the caution flag because they were so big).  No stings!  We had a great time.  I am very happy that we had one great day in the water!


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes, same here at the beach by the Marriott Resort.  We've been in the ocean all day and no issues.  The water is a little rougher (by local standards) today but beautiful and refreshing and not too rough by Jersey standards. 
Hopefully this will be the case all week here.


----------

